# APACHE2_MODULES default value

## Zdenek Sojka

I have several problems making Apache 2.2.8 working as it used to before... I couldn't solve it despite after reading threads here, so I decided to start from start with default values.

But it seems there is a first problem: emerge --info shows different APACHE2_MODULES than are used for apache emerge. I tested this on x86, ~amd64 and amd64, it is the same everywhere. (this output is from x86) I even tried to swith profile to default-linux-*-2008.0, with no effect.

When I set APACHE2_MODULES in make.conf, it works, but I wonder why this doesn't work.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Apr 2008 00:19:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-4 -s -pipe -fschedule-insns2 -finline-functions -funswitch-loops -fgcse-after-reload -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-4 -s -pipe -fschedule-insns2 -finline-functions -funswitch-loops -fgcse-after-reload -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -fpeel-loops -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo/gentoo http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://files.gentoo.org http://files.gentoo.org http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk ftp://mirrors.blueyonder.co.uk/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="cs_CZ"

LC_ALL="cs_CZ"

LINGUAS="en cs"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/toolchain"

SYNC="rsync://62.197.40.130/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac akode alsa amr aotuv apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid asf async audiofile automount bash-completion binary-drivers branding browserplugin bzip2 cddb cdparanoia cdr crypt css cups custom-cflags cvs dbus debugger divx dlloader dmi dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi ecc eds encode exif fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fpx gif gimpprint git glibc-omitfp gmedia gnome gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gtk gtk2 hal hash hpn iconv idea imagemagick imlib ipv6 java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kqemu lame lcms libffi lm_sensors lzo mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug mono motif mozbranding mozdevelop mozilla moznoirc moznomail moznopango mozsvg mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses network nfss nls no-old-linux noflagstrip nopie nossp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg openal opengl oss pcre pdf php png pnm povray ppds qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reiser4 reiserfs rle rtc samba scenarios sdl sndfile speex srt sse ssl subversion svg swat sysfs syslog t1lib tetex tga theora tiff timidity truetype urandom usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf wmp x264 x86 xanim xcb xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en cs" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -vp apache

```
[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ssl suexec -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -sni -static -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="-actions -alias -asis -auth_basic -auth_digest -authn_alias -authn_anon -authn_dbd -authn_dbm -authn_default -authn_file -authz_dbm -authz_default -authz_groupfile -authz_host -authz_owner -authz_user -autoindex -cache -cern_meta -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dbd -deflate -dir -disk_cache -dumpio -env -expires -ext_filter -file_cache -filter -headers -ident -imagemap -include -info -log_config -log_forensic -logio -mem_cache -mime -mime_magic -negotiation -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -rewrite -setenvif -speling -status -unique_id -userdir -usertrack -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB
```

----------

## comprookie2000

Here is mine;

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias asis auth_digest authz_host autoindex cache dav deflate dir env expires filter headers include info log_config logio mime negotiation proxy rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack -auth_basic -authn_alias -authn_anon -authn_dbd -authn_dbm -authn_default -authn_file -authz_dbm -authz_default -authz_groupfile -authz_owner -authz_user -cern_meta -charset_lite -dav_fs -dav_lock -dbd -disk_cache -dumpio -ext_filter -file_cache -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -mem_cache -mime_magic -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version -vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

and make.conf

```

APACHE2_MODULES="filter unique_id access auth auth_dbm auth_anon auth_digest /

alias file-cache echo charset-lite cache disk-cache mem-cache ext-filter /

case_filter case-filter-in deflate mime-magic cern-meta expires headers /

usertrack unique-id proxy proxy-connect proxy-ftp proxy-http info /

include cgi cgid dav dav-fs vhost-alias speling rewrite log_config authz_host /

logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so"

```

I had not updated in about a year but I got it working by following;

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/apache/doc/upgrading.xml

----------

